# REPROFIT INTERNATIONAL CHEZ REP



## sibbnchaz29 (Mar 28, 2012)

hey there, 

my partner and I are currently on a waiting list in N.ireland to receive IVF for what hopefully will be our 1st baby (oohh exciting times).  We were meant to be seen for our review appt after receiving in the post we were not eligible for nhs support, we both always thought that would be the case but if ur not in you cant win.  However the appts are running few months behind which got me searching for fertility clinics without a waiting list.  Thats when I came across the Reprofit international in chez rep...has anyone had any dealings with this clinic?  I had read somewhere they didnt treat lesbian couples but was hoping for some advice xx


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi, I haven't dealt with clinics on the continent. However, as far as I understand Czech clinics are legally only supposed to treat married heterosexual couples. I get the impression people who would a few years ago typically have gone to Reprofit are now going to Serum (Greece). Again, I don't know for sure about Greece, but from what I can gather they treat married heterosexual couples and single women. They may make you a single woman on their paperwork. But if you are in a civil partnership, you would still both be on the birth certificate in the UK (or is it GB, always get confused).
Good luck.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi I am single and TTC with a known donor (gay man and friend)- we are currently at Serum, Athens, Greece  they treat single women, lesbians everyone etc.  Many of the single women on the other threat have been treated at Reprofit with great success - technically they are not legally premitted to treat single women- but there are ways they overcome this and there are many Reprofit babies- so maybe pm some of them and ask- some of the single women are also lesbian girls going solo.

I'm not sure if the brith cert is for CP parents conceiving in UK clinics- perhaps ask Natalie Gamble FF lawyer as she will definitely know. Other single women have also been to South Africa.
Good Luck


----------

